# Big pigs



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

I've recently taken my biggest 2 pigs so I figured i'd make a post to show them off.
I got the black hog on a walk and stalk hunt on a cold rainy afternoon. There was a small stand of timber(maybe 20 acres) that I knew they were hanging out in so with the perfect wind/weather I went in and worked my way along until we crossed paths. They busted me once but they only caught my movement and didn't scent me so I eventually got another chance and made the easy shot(about 20yds) count. There were close to 15 in the group and they were all pretty big but this one was definately the biggest. I tried to get him on a scale but couldn't get him high enough to get his head off of the ground and he still hit 378 on the scale so i'm confident that he was well over 400 lbs.
The spotted hog was a lone boar hitting my feeder. He had a wound that appeared to be where he had been shot by a bow hunter in the past. I didn't weigh him but i'd guess he was close to 300lbs. Both bruisers only made it about 50-60 yds after the shot.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

NOFNSUZIES said:


> I've recently taken my biggest 2 pigs so I figured i'd make a post to show them off.
> I got the black hog on a walk and stalk hunt on a cold rainy afternoon. There was a small stand of timber(maybe 20 acres) that I knew they were hanging out in so with the perfect wind/weather I went in and worked my way along until we crossed paths. They busted me once but they only caught my movement and didn't scent me so I eventually got another chance and made the easy shot(about 20yds) count. There were close to 15 in the group and they were all pretty big but this one was definately the biggest. I tried to get him on a scale but couldn't get him high enough to get his head off of the ground and he still hit 378 on the scale so i'm confident that he was well over 400 lbs.
> The spotted hog was a lone boar hitting my feeder. He had a wound that appeared to be where he had been shot by a bow hunter in the past. I didn't weigh him but i'd guess he was close to 300lbs. Both bruisers only made it about 50-60 yds after the shot.


Guess I forgot the pics....


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Nice! Very well done!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Atta boy! Nice work!


----------



## Law Dawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice Cutters


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Much props for stalking them with a bow! Those are some good size hogs too!!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

You only got two though.....go fetch up the other dozen or so..:biggrin:


Seriously great job. I know it is a hoot and a half to stalk them with a bow. My first with a bow was real similar, just headed down to a feeder I knew they were hitting regularly and took the first one I could get a shot on. Really satisfying to get them this way. 

What arrows and broadhead did you use, and how well did they penetrate?

I have for the most part used the FMJ's since I started. Small diameter strong, and follow right through after the broadhead cuts the hole. Never had one not be stuck in the ground after the shot, well, unless it was lodged in the side of a tree anyway. 

After trying out a dozen or more different broadheads I use the Slick Trick Razor Tricks and haven't found much that will out preform them. (not starting a this verses that here). I have shot hogs with several others and it always sounds like you hit them with a flat board when the tip impacts, with the Razor Trick all I ever hear is a grunt or squeal, then go find my hog. The arrow is usually stick in the ground just behind where the hog was standing. 

Anyway congrats on some great hogs.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

^^so your saying you shot THRU the shoulder of a grown shielded boar??^^


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

yes sir, you the man, big boys.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

Screeminreel said:


> You only got two though.....go fetch up the other dozen or so..:biggrin:
> 
> Seriously great job. I know it is a hoot and a half to stalk them with a bow. My first with a bow was real similar, just headed down to a feeder I knew they were hitting regularly and took the first one I could get a shot on. Really satisfying to get them this way.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments guys.
As for the gear:
I started shooting slick tricks(100gr standard) a long time ago and never found the need to try anything else.
I shoot Easton Bloodline arrows. 330's for the Bowtech and 400's with the Mathews.
I did not get a pass thru on either pig. On the black hog(shot with Bowtech) the broadhead made it through just enough to make a cut behind the offside shoulder but did not exit completely. It was plenty to get both lungs tho.
The spotted hog(shot with Mathews) actually had a thicker shield on him and I only got about 10-12 inches of penetration but it was plenty to get his lung(s) as well. I could have made a little better shot on him but I guess it worked out.
Overall, I would highly recommend to shoot the big boys quartering away if at all possible. 
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Congrats on your spot/stalk with your Mathews and getting two of them before they busted out. I shoot the helicopter with fjord and thunder heads 125, have blew thru 200lbs hogs with no issue. Where you hunting that grow them that big , you mention there were more in group of similar size. Put them smack down on them


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on the pigs.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

> ^^so your saying you shot THRU the shoulder of a grown shielded boar??^^


When I REALLY got into hunting the hogs with archery equipment I did like I usually do with things and went in head first to the deep end. I researched a TON of equipment, arrows, broadheads and what worked best for those who have shot FAR tougher critters than a boar hog. If you read through Dr. Ed Ashby's articles and writings you will find the predominate thing is heavy and sharp broadheads, followed by arrow weight and strength. I already had the broadhead I wanted to use but needed more weight to help drive them on through.

That said I picked up a dozen of the FMJ Dangerous Game 300 shafts and built my arrows specifically for hitting the biggest boar hog I thought I might find. I also purchased some brass weighted inserts and some plastic weight sticks. The brass inserts add a substantial weight to the end of the shaft and I offset that with a lighted nock and longer vanes to get my FOC in the 13'ish range. The ones I ended up with are 575grs with a 100gr tip and 600 with the 125gr. I get right at 260fps from my Admiral set to 70# and they hit with authority, and don't just stop like a lighter weight arrow might. Granted I do not look for shots out past about 25yds but even at 40 they punch through my broad head target up to the fletching.

My standard arrows run in the 460'ish grian range by comparrison and getting them in the 280'ish fps range they do great on most things, but no they do not always get full in the ground penetration through a big boar, but they do usually run the fletching through to the offside shoulder. Again though this is depending on range and angle of shot. Straight through in the heart area yep good penetration arrow usually in the pasture or ground out behind the hog, angled through they hang up on the offside shoulder. The shield on a really big boar is not really an issue for the heavy ones though they are like guided missiles, but they aren't really for every situation or everyone. I can say though, if you want penetration go as heavy as you can and go as fast as you can with what you end up with. Fast is fine with light arrows but you loose out on penetration, might not notice with deer what so ever but big boar hogs aren't built like deer.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

While fleshing down a boars shield for mounting I have found broadheads, buckshot, 22 bullets, and shrapnel from who knows what, thats some tuff stuff....


----------



## CentCzech (Apr 30, 2015)

Yep need to take a few of them out myself.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice hunting! Those pigs look a lot bigger when you try to hang one!
Cheer!


----------



## BIGSWANG77 (Mar 30, 2015)

Great job! Are you going to Euro the skulls?


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

Two good ones , Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

